# Real UFO With Aliens Caught On Camera



## Alex (27/2/15)

Best UFO footage I've seen, watch in HD fullscreen

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Guunie (27/2/15)

Jupiter ascends


----------



## Alex (27/2/15)

Guunie said:


> Jupiter ascends



Can't wait for that movie. Mila Kunis


----------



## Guunie (27/2/15)

Hubba da Hubbada...wish I could vape a juice that is as sweet as her, lol. She is me celeb cheat...channing tatham is my gfs celeb cheat. Fair trade if you ask me

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

